# Dr DW Jackson Druggist Vegtable Home Syrup Bottle



## FooserPaul (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello all!

 We took some top and bottom picture of this bottle tonight... I can't see any obvious flaws in the bottle... 

















 All the pms and input over on treasurenet.com keep pointing me at a value of 3500$

 That seem fair and reasonable?

 Paul
 www.ctdirtfisher.com
 www.youtube.com/user/ctdirtfisher


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 8, 2011)

I posted this in the other one too.
 If your in CT that Jacksons should go up the Norm Hecklers for evaluation. 
http://www.hecklerauction.com


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 8, 2011)

Paul,

 I had emailed you about this bottle, and naturally you are welcome to do whatever you like with it. The quoted price is a fair one for this bottle. I would like it for my collection, and will pay you what you want for it... this weekend.

 If you give it to an auction house, you will be charged a fee and the buyer will pay the buyers premium. The process might take six months before you get paid. It could be worthwhile, however, there are no guarantees. 

 If you have already set up appointments, I don't mind working through someone else... I would just like it for my collection. Let me know.

 Mike


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 8, 2011)

Great photo. Would you mind if I used it for the online medicine guide?


----------



## FooserPaul (Feb 8, 2011)

Sorry to those that Emailed me... I had 9 prive messages here and now er earlyglass's post realzed I have another 10+ emails... yikes!

 PLEASE KNOW that I am not avoiding or trying to overlook anyone... but consider I'm in an arena where I know little about what I am doing I'm being asked , suggested, or told 12 different things to do...

 I'm heading to read all of the Emails now...

 Paul


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 8, 2011)

> If you give it to an auction house, you will be charged a fee and the buyer will pay the buyers premium


I wasn't even suggesting that much Mike. It's just that an eval or better, an appraisal from Norm is like a PCGS for coin grading. I don't know what he charges for a full appraisal but he should be pretty nearby.


----------



## FooserPaul (Feb 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> Great photo. Would you mind if I used it for the online medicine guide?


 
 I have no issue or concern with you using the picture sir 

 Paul


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 8, 2011)

> I have no issue or concern with you using the picture sir


 
 Thanks Paul I appreciate that.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 8, 2011)

> like it for my collection


 
 It would be happier there among bottles of its own kind[]


----------



## woody (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks like a Stoddard piece.


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 8, 2011)

I guess I have to be cautious about what to say here on the forum! 

 About the piece... it is from Coventry CT, circa 1840s. It is one of three sizes, and looks to be the largest size. A nice rare New England medicine! Naturally, I would like it but obviously do not want to cause any turmoil. Opportunities are always available. 

 Thanks for vote Matt!

 Mike


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 8, 2011)

I understand Lobey. 

 I want to help out too... but I got a little excited when I saw this piece since it is something that I collect. With all of the offers being thrown out there... I figured that I would give it a shot. Everyone has thier own agenda... I just wanted to put my intentions out there in the open... nothing to hide.

 Mike


----------



## FooserPaul (Feb 8, 2011)

Norman Sr just called me from Hecklers (about 30 minutes after I emailed them...) and I thought my head was spinning before...

 WOW!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 8, 2011)

Mr Heckler is a respected figure in bottle collecting.
 Keep in mind auction houses have thier own agenda and will often be optimistic in their evaluations. THey can afford to be, they arent buying it. Their hope is you list it with them.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 8, 2011)

Man.. all the bottles I've posted here over the years and never once did he call me! This isn't fair...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 8, 2011)

> Man.. all the bottles I've posted here over the years and never once did he call me!


 
 ya my ghetto collection wont be featured in any bottle mags[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 8, 2011)

Brutal! []


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 8, 2011)

we can still worship the gems from afar..

 does that break the 2nd commandment[]


----------



## FooserPaul (Feb 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Just to clarify... I email Heckler's at the info email address then he called me... So the call was off that Email... not the forums here 

 Paul


----------



## woody (Feb 8, 2011)

Whatever works, Paul.
 Good luck liquidating your Fathers collection.


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 8, 2011)

It is a great bottle and there are many ways to sell it. Keep in mind with an auction house, between the buyers and sellers premium you are looking at about 25-35 %, normally closer to the high estimate, not going in your pocket. If you are to consign it, I'd recommend negotiating the the buyers premium. Remember they are salespeople. It is a great bottle and good luck with it.


----------



## saratogadriver (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm guessing at auction that bottle does better than $3500.  But it's not my area of expertise.    New England old glass, especially a bottle I've never seen before, is getting ridiculously expensive these days.

 Jim G


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 8, 2011)

man, i am happy for you and your family here!!  keep me in mind if you find anything from North Carolina in there!!  good luck on selling these bottles!  i hope you make a killing!!!

 chris


----------



## Inkspot (Feb 8, 2011)

If you list a bottle on EBAY with a reserve most of the time it won't do so well.  A lot of folks know most people are fishing for a value of the item and won't even bother to bid earnestly,  especially on very $$ items.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Feb 8, 2011)

Is everybody in it for thier own gain meds??   There are honest RESPECTABLE  people in the world too.. And Mr. Heckler is one of the best in this hobby a real straight shooter.. 


> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> Mr Heckler is a respected figure in bottle collecting.
> Keep in mind auction houses have thier own agenda and will often be optimistic in their evaluations. THey can afford to be, they arent buying it. Their hope is you list it with them.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 8, 2011)

yeah, it got up to $3900 but if it wasn't for that fake craigslist add i believe it would gone even higher!!  be careful up here man!!  you make one person mad and they will try to sc**w you!!  good luck on selling those bottles!!  whoever was looking for the tall skinny green bottle, i have one if you are interested??


----------



## Oldihtractor (Feb 8, 2011)

That's also a good way to kill a sale.. people do not like to be jerked around..  picka venue to sell it  and have at it... it costs tell sell it no matter where you sell it period! 



> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> Do keep us updated Paul. We live for bottles like that. Sad huh?[]
> 
> I'd personally put it up on Ebay with a very high reserve (say double what Heckler quoted) and see how how it went. A good way to judge interest in that beauty and you'll get a quick idea of it's realistic value. Buyers of big money bottles like your's have an eye out on Ebay 24/7


----------



## Oldihtractor (Feb 8, 2011)

It's always going to cost you to sell thru any venue  and as for the buyers premium.. that doesn't come out of your pocket it helps  keep the amout of commision you pay lower so it cost less to sell..



> ORIGINAL:  appliedlips
> 
> It is a great bottle and there are many ways to sell it. Keep in mind with an auction house, between the buyers and sellers premium you are looking at about 25-35 %, normally closer to the high estimate, not going in your pocket. If you are to consign it, I'd recommend negotiating the the buyers premium. Remember they are salespeople. It is a great bottle and good luck with it.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Feb 8, 2011)

But with no reserve it would have done 5 to 7 k   the more you fish the smaller the pay out gets.. I have watched it happed to many times..  post it once let it ride collect the $$$$ 


> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> may be true on a Davis Vegetable Pain Killer, Ink, but this will attract bids all day. Look how well that N.C. bottle with a reserve did. 34 hundred beforeÂ that little fishing expeditionÂ was over


----------



## Oldihtractor (Feb 8, 2011)

Keep in mind auction houses are business..  we all need to make money to survive..   you guys kill me with it cost it costs it costs    It costs money to biz everyday thats what makes the world go round..


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 8, 2011)

> Is everybody in it for thier own gain meds?? There are honest RESPECTABLE people in the world too.. And Mr. Heckler is one of the best in this hobby a real straight shooter..
> quote:
> 
> ORIGINAL: AntiqueMeds
> ...


 
 Could have sworn I said he was respected? Did I spell it wrong?
 I hope he is looking out for his own interests or he wouldnt have a viable company very long. I dont want to disillusion anyone with reality. Ignore my posts if you are easily disillusioned.


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 8, 2011)

It comes directly out of the sellers pocket. If for instance that bottle goes to Hecklers and sells for a winning bid of $5000 the winner will pay $5850. If a the buyer it not an outright fool he will take that into consideration and bid accordingly.That is $850 out of the seller's pocket. The seller ( unsure of seller's premium at this auction house,call it 15%) will get $4400. Besides when selling this way you never know what the winning bidder would have paid. I agree Norman is on the up and up and should get paid for his expertise, only trying to give another opinion. I agree ebay with a high reserve with no intent to sell is an insult and will turn people off and not all serious buyers will deal on ebay. Besides if it goes low it sets a precedent. I'd either hang onto get a feel for the market without offering it and then price it for private sale or send it to auction and not worry about it.




> ORIGINAL:  Oldihtractor
> 
> It's always going to cost you to sell thru any venue  and as for the buyers premium.. that doesn't come out of your pocket it helps  keep the amout of commision you pay lower so it cost less to sell..
> 
> ...


----------



## kungfufighter (Feb 8, 2011)

> ORIGINALut a huge reserve on it and see how high it goes.


 
 Lots of sound advice in this thread but whatever you do DO NOT do this!  It will only serve to devalue your bottle.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 8, 2011)

applielips, clean out your indox.  i have tried to email you!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 8, 2011)

let it go man, why do you insist on stirring things up??  please stop!!  i am tired to this!!  let it go man....let it go!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 8, 2011)

Perhaps if both of you were to bang yourselves upon the cranium with an iron skillet several times.. not sissy taps, but real neighbor-wakin' whacks.. let the birdies sing a spell, stand back up, tuck the shirt tails in, and make a pot of coffee.. this will all go away..?


----------



## woody (Feb 8, 2011)

Why don't Lobeycat & Wilmingtonbottleboys use the green button on each other, please.
 I'm getting tired of babysitting.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 8, 2011)

Ya mean "Golden Coral" themseves. [] LOL


----------



## kungfufighter (Feb 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> oh no don't do that! sound advice form the professional bottle dealers [] who will purchase it from you for as little as they can.
> Of course I may be wrong, maybe the dealers don't want to turn a profit. They just may buy it from you for it's fair market value.


 You know nothing about me so spare me with your assumptions.  Hecklers is a great place to sell a bottle - I have consigned to them many times and I would suggest this as one of several viable alternatives for selling a quality bottle.  Kiting objects on eBay HURTS them - the top of the market hates to be played and if you are actually trying to get top dollar for your bottle this is the absolute wrong thing to do.  I am not aggressively trying to buy or steal this bottle - heck, Norm is my friend and I have referred folks to him time and time again (including a $50,000 flask that was bought for less than $500 on eBay.)  If you are going to sell something on eBay either let it ride (preferred method) or set a reasonable reserve.  Anything else hurts more than it helps.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 8, 2011)

hahaha!!!  that just might work!!



> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Perhaps if both of you were to bang yourselves upon the cranium with an iron skillet several times.. not sissy taps, but real neighbor-wakin' whacks.. let the birdies sing a spell, stand back up, tuck the shirt tails in, and make a pot of coffee.. this will all go away..?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 8, 2011)

[8D]


----------



## woody (Feb 8, 2011)

Lobeycat, your PM box is full.


----------



## justanolddigger (Feb 8, 2011)

> Kiting objects on eBay HURTS them - the top of the market hates to be played and if you are actually trying to get top dollar for your bottle this is the absolute wrong thing to do.


 
 Well said Jeff. Most of us here on the Forum do know you though, and respect and apprecciate your advice. Norm is near the top of the list for fair and honest, but your name resides up there also. Some people get on this forum to just stir things up, their advice is not helpful at all. I thinks its a case of "I can't have it, so I'll mess it up for everyone". I do know if I had a major piece of glass like this, I would let a professonial sell it for me because they will get the most out of it. Sure they get 20-30%, but even after that cut, I'll get more than I would have if I tried to sell it on my own. I do not have the contacts and buyers that they have. Many of the buyers on the top end will only buy from these respected auction houses and dealers. I do believe that Mike (earlyglass) fits in this picture as a fair & respected collector and his offer should be listened to.
 Bill


----------



## peejrey (Feb 8, 2011)

THAT'S COOL STUFF!!!!!![]
 AND A LOT OF IT TOO.......
 Anyway it looks like your father was quite the collector. .  . . .
 Insulator, jars, whiskeys, ginger beers, inks, ect. ect. ect. . . . . . . .
 SIMPLY AMAZING IF YOU ASK ME[]
 You've got quite the job ahead of you......

 Any labeled meds you have, let me know!
 -Preston


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 8, 2011)

good one rick!!!  hahahaha!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 8, 2011)

man, what is the story behind this bottle??




> ORIGINAL:  saratogadriver
> 
> I'm guessing at auction that bottle does better than $3500.Â  But it's not my area of expertise.Â Â Â  New England old glass, especially a bottle I've never seen before, is getting ridiculously expensive these days.
> 
> Jim G


----------



## BRIAN S. (Feb 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: justanolddigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I AGREE !  I think Mike should have a chance at this bottle  , as it is what he collects.  
 Jeff Noordsy is one of the most honest collectors/dealers I know....... Even if he hangs around with Larry Marshall some.  LOL
 I think Norm is a good option also .  Whatever you decide to do with it ............ GOOD LUCK !


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you Bill and Brian, I appreciate it. 

 If it happens great, if not... there will be other opportunities. 

 Good luck Paul!

 Mike


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 8, 2011)

"He should squeeze every last dime he can out of his little prize. No one here can argue with that." 


 I can.. maybe he just wants to unload it painlessly..


----------



## KBbottles (Feb 8, 2011)

Best of luck selling it!!!! 

 Also... PLEASE keep me in mind for your Rumford bottle when the time is right.  I have a collection of all different colors including a couple shades of green and this is one I need.

 All the best,

 Kenny


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 8, 2011)

That's alright at least it won't be aired here on the forum, it's getting really old.. I tried sending you one today and yours was full.



> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> Watch out for Willy's mails Appie, they can get quite vulgar. []


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 8, 2011)

All I can say is I have owned and do own many multi-thousand dollar bottles. And I have generally found that I got the best price by offering the bottle privately to a major collector of that type of bottle. they will usually pay more to get an example they do not have then anyone else. You will sell the bottle quite quickly rather then have to wait for any auction. And in the process you get paid in cash off the books. Or on the books if you like paying more taxes.

 Chris


----------



## sandchip (Feb 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  baltbottles
> 
> ... I have generally found that I got the best price by offering the bottle privately to a major collector of that type of bottle...
> Chris


 
 Sho' got dat right.  Good advice, Chris.  Beautiful bottle, Fooser.


----------



## FooserPaul (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello all!

 I can't tell you how overwhelming all of the input has been... I know some of it was straight up, honest and solid... and some of it has me shaking my head whishing I was back with my metal detecing buddies on those boards... then again, over there its not about capitalism and money... its about research, technique, and sharing stories, video's and finds...

 I share my number with 4-5 people and I received 54 calls yesterday total... again overwhelming... I felt like I jumped into the amazon as bait for the piranha...

 People telling me to ebay, not to ebay, auction, not to auction, don't deal with so and so..., deal with so and so...  Norman Heckler is the nam, Norman Heckler will rip you off....

 I am happy for the guidance and well presented information, PM's, Emails and encouragment... THank you for the Emails, direction, and knowledge that was shared as well...

 I spend a few hours with Norman Heckler and his family yesterday and do believe for where we are... That Heckler Auctions was the best route for us...

 Please respect that we made what we thought was the best decision for us...

 Thank you everyone!
 Paul


----------



## old.s.bottles (Feb 9, 2011)

I knew you guys were gunna scare him off.[] I wish you good luck with the auction.


----------



## FooserPaul (Feb 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  old.s.bottles
> 
> I knew you guys were gunna scare him off.[] I wish you good luck with the auction.


 
 Some of the issue on my side was who do we trust... 3 people that were telling me 3500$ was the number offered 4500$ less that 48 hours later...  Last one that was auctioned off in 1991 went for 3600$ and Norman and his staff looked over the bottle pretty throughly yestday and its flawless... no marks, lines, scratches, etc...  With so many people offing 3500$ ish that first day with only 1 picture... I was guessing there was more there... 

 Again... We had to choose a direction to trust and Norman took us into his house... shared his knowledge, collection, family, some coffee, his history or the business, his catalogs and past auctions... and for who and what we are... felt like this was a person we could trust... and I did receive a few EMails that confirmed that... and a few that all but said he was not so honest...  but our gut told us otherwise...

 Again thank you all...
 Paul


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 9, 2011)

good luck paul!!!  i hope you make a killing!!  keep us posted on all your sales!!

 chris


----------



## woody (Feb 9, 2011)

He IS highly respected in the bottle community and you HAVE made a good choice to go with him.
 I feel he will get the most for your bottles that he is interested in selling for you.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm glad you got to meet him Paul. He's a great person, isn't he?
 While it's true that some people may have an agenda don't dismiss Mike (earlyglass). If he says he wants it for his collection, I trust that. He's an upfront and hardcore collector. He was one of the contributors to THIS. 
 I went and it was fantastic.


----------



## rockbot (Feb 9, 2011)

I am sure some people only offered what they could afford.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 9, 2011)

> That Heckler Auctions was the best route for us...


 
 All things considered that should be a fine choice. Congrats.


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 9, 2011)

Paul,

 Yes I wanted it, but I understand your decision. Such a situation can be overwhelming. I really wish you luck, and I will watch it hit the auction block! By the way, you never asked how much I would have been willing to pay for it... now I will just need to deduct 17%!  

 So, is there anything else in your collection that I can buy?    Any other nice colored pontilled bottles... or historical flasks? If so, feel free to contact me.

 Thanks,
 Mike


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 9, 2011)

Paul,

 Keep in mind that many of the auction buyers are on this forum. Feel free to use this forum to auction off some of the better items! Get your money right away, and still feel good about selling at market value. There is also Ebay as well. 

 Mike


----------



## cookie (Feb 9, 2011)

Paul- good choice.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 9, 2011)

> Man.. all the bottles I've posted here over the years and never once did he call me! This isn't fair...


 

 I got to speak to Norm last summer about my "Dr. Neebin's" bottle,...thanks again to GuntherHess/AntiqueMeds Matt, whom brought to my attention what my bottle might actually be...(It now resides with Mike and Lila Smith, in Oklahoma, amongst others of its kind)....Indian themed bottles that is...[]


 FooserPaul,....Thanks for posting the Dr. Jackson bottle....It's a very nice looking bottle and how ever you sell, it should bring you a real good price. Once your head stops spinning, please consider us folks for some of your more 'common' bottles...Thanks,..Joseph


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 9, 2011)

> Thanks for posting the Dr. Jackson bottle.


I agree and I'd like to add that your mother in law show a great deal of courage to be willing to let them go. It must have been a difficult decision even after all these years.
 Wish her my best.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes , please keep us informed on the bottle. Good Luck with it ! It is a very nice piece !


----------



## Bixby Bill (Feb 9, 2011)

I think you`ll do well with your Dr. Jackson`s bottle, they very rarely come up for sale. About 20 years ago I saw one at a weekly antiques auction here in CT, only 2 towns away from Columbia, CT where Dr. Jackson had his office (I think that`s where he was from), and I think Norm Jr. bought it, and I later found out that at that time they were valued at $2500 - $3500. As for the offers you got on the forum, I`ve sold pieces to Jeff and have been very happy with what I was paid, and I don`t know Mike personally, but I see him at the shows and he always seems to be a straight shooter too. Norm Heckler is also a good choice, and now that he`ll be selling it, everybody will have a chance at it. That seems fair, and he`ll get you the best price for it if anybody can. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------

